# 2.0 AEG 1998 beetle engine replacement



## frankieoboy (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello All. I need to change the engine in my 1998 beetle. I don't have the shop manual.

1- Does the tranmission have to come out with the motor or is there enough room to split them in there ? I would prefer to leave it there if I could.
2- Any special issues or special tools needed for this job ?

Thanks. 

Frankie


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

ooooh, a 98...

easiest way to do what you're trying to do is to drop the whole front cradle from the body, motor and all. beetles aren't the most fun to try and get motors in topside.


----------



## frankieoboy (Oct 25, 2010)

So the motor is better off from the front with the transmission attached ?

OK if I have to remove the front end to go through I'll do it. I have reasoned myself and my GF to buy 2-3 more years out of it with a 60k engine. Bummer, I just finished replacing the timing belt, the coil pack and cables and plugs plus a second oil cooler oring in a year (a viton one) and found out it's drinking oil like beer.http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/mad.gif

There goes my weekend !

Franky


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Can you give a figure on the oil consumption (# of quarts/1000 miles or something)? The early 2.0L engines are known for having consumption problems. How many miles on the current engine? Replacing the engine for oil consumption seems like a lot of work to me, especially if its in the "normal" range for the 2.0 AEG consumption. 
I think 1 qt per thousand miles is fairly normal.


----------



## frankieoboy (Oct 25, 2010)

It's a disaster: 1 liter per 100 km !!!
It used to take 1 titer per 5000 km when I purchased it (at 125,000 km). Last spring, the oil cooler o'ring failed, bam all the oil ended on the floor. It was dry and brittle. Ok, got a replacement in and everything is fine. Later this summer, it started to leak again, but this time slowly. I did not worry but I should have. Eventually, the engine ran with around one liter before I noticed. Never saw the pressure alarm but the harm was done. It probably have worn the rings and scored the sleeves. I looked into rebuilding it but with the oil starvation there is probably more damage done.

Now at 175,000 km it will be rejuvenated this weekend with a 60,000 km engine. I'm presently in the middle of removing the front end to clear the passage. Boy this plastic bumper cover is a pita to remove !!!

Frankie


----------



## frankieoboy (Oct 25, 2010)

*Tired but happy!*

OK. Old engine is off (whew!). Getting tomorrow to fit the transmission on the new engine. From what I see, cylinder #2 is the culprit. Some oil on the exhaust valve stem is visible on #2 and plug has a lot of carbon deposit. Maybe later I'll look at the HG. Anyway, the new engine (61k) is soooo clean ! and looks like it has a lot of compression. I'm eager to give it a good go later this week.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

going through the same thing


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

got mines running today.

check the vid


----------



## frankieoboy (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes !! 
Job complete. It started at the first crank, after the engine being 4 years on the shelves. Noisy lifters at startup but very quiet and smooth running after a while. Absolutely no oil or coolant dripping. Very happy with the job. I just cannot believe this job can be done in 12 hours, according to a VW speciaslist quote. It took me almost 40 hrs, including the radiator and exhaust manifold flexible replacement.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

good deal.


----------

